# How do you store your e-scrap?



## snoman701 (Sep 3, 2017)

Its starting to get to me. I have no clue how much I have...it's just a healthy pile. I have one box, say 30" x 30" x 38" that's full. That's the only box I have, a recycled engine shipping crate. The rest of it is just thrown up against the garage. Probably a pile that is 24" tall, 36" wide and 12' long. I still have to clean these boards of bga's, fingers, steel, etc. 

I don't have any extra roofed space to put it in to cardboard gaylords unfortunately. So whatever I store it in has to hold up to the elements. 

Any suggestions? I've been looking for a plastic or wire gaylord for a long time, but haven't found one yet at the reasonable to free price tag.


----------



## Smack (Sep 3, 2017)

Collapsible Pallet: https://bid.repocast.com/lots/638131#YXVjdGlvbltsb2NhdGlvbl09YWxsJmF1Y3Rpb25bc3RhdHVzXT11cGNvbWluZyZhdWN0aW9uW3R5cGVdPWFsbCZpZD02MzgxMzEmbGltaXQ9MzAmbG90W2NhdGVnb3J5XT1hbGwmbG90W2tleXdvcmRzXT1wYWxsZXQmbG90W3N0YXRlXT1hbGwmbG90W3N0YXR1c109YWxsJm9mZnNldD0xMiZwYWdlPTMmcHJldltwYWdlXT1sJnByZXZbd2lkXT0y

The thing on the right in the first picture. They are stack-able. There is a Flint Repocast too. I don't use these for circuit boards because they are not big enough but I do use them for base metal scrap.


----------



## snoman701 (Sep 3, 2017)

Yeah, I had two of them but have no clue where they ended up. Now when I see them in auctions they go for at least $60 each. 

I think I'm going to end up having to just put in a lean to that I can stuff some gaylord boxes under.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Sep 4, 2017)

Do you have a John Deere farm equipment dealer around? Ours always seems to be throwing out wooden crates.


----------



## Smack (Sep 5, 2017)

If you have access to pallets, you could make some crates using 5 pallets each. They would be pretty heavy but might suffice. Or just tarp your Gaylords.

$60 is a pretty good price for the collapsible pallets. It's just the cost of doing business, it's a write off.


----------



## snoman701 (Sep 5, 2017)

silversaddle1 said:


> Do you have a John Deere farm equipment dealer around? Ours always seems to be throwing out wooden crates.



Thanks...I'll be checking on that! Ours is just up the road.


----------



## snoman701 (Sep 5, 2017)

Smack said:


> If you have access to pallets, you could make some crates using 5 pallets each. They would be pretty heavy but might suffice. Or just tarp your Gaylords.
> 
> $60 is a pretty good price for the collapsible pallets. It's just the cost of doing business, it's a write off.



Hey, when you drop off at SIPI, do you just ship it all in a gaylord?


----------



## Smack (Sep 5, 2017)

Yes in the biggest Gaylords I can find and I have a good supplier of them. A company that does plastic injection will have larger than normal Gaylords. 10 to 11 hrs. there and back depending on traffic.


----------

